
Cineplex, Canadian theatre chain promotes poor security behaviour - reiichiroh
https://imgur.com/a/Xehcs
======
reiichiroh
It's hard to tell but this was a legit email that went out today to Canadians
customers of Cineplex. The email was also sent out unencrypted by "movio.co"

------
reiichiroh
Well, they tried, I guess?

